# Show your non scaled pets



## Brisch

I thought it would be fun to show off our non aquatic critters.


----------



## 240sx

My cat, Spokes.

He lives at my Moms place tho, since he is an outdoor cat I couldn't take him with me to my apartment. Just another reason to visit my Mom and get some good home cooking


----------



## spit.fire

phh fish people with cats

ill throw up some pics later but i have 3 geckos, 1 ltgl, and a 4lb chihuahua that i want to step on 99% of the time


----------



## Luke78

Beautiful rabbit , i have netherland dwarf myself.If i can find some pics i will post them up here! How does he/she take to their other furry friends?



Brisch said:


> I thought it would be fun to show off our non aquatic critters.


----------



## 240sx

spit.fire said:


> phh fish people with cats
> 
> ill throw up some pics later but i have 3 geckos, 1 ltgl, and a 4lb chihuahua that i want to step on 99% of the time


I put my cat in my empty tank and he was a cat fish.

Corny I know.......


----------



## spit.fire

240sx said:


> I put my cat in my empty tank and he was a cat fish.
> 
> Corny I know.......


i threw the dog in a full tank once

gf got mad at me for it but it was quite entertaining watching goldfish try and peck at the dog


----------



## chiefwonton

my chinchilla i also have a puny dog that is a pom/devil mix.


----------



## 240sx

spit.fire said:


> i threw the dog in a full tank once
> 
> gf got mad at me for it but it was quite entertaining watching goldfish try and peck at the dog


BAHAHAHA! Would love to see that on youtube!


----------



## katienaha

Asher (small one). Lab/border collie/blue heeler. 2.5 yrs old. (40lbs)
Bjorn (big, broken one) Lab/akita/great pyrenees. 9.5 mos old. (75lbs)

We have a charcoal corn snake too. But she has scales!


----------



## Algae Beater

Mojo and Chubby my two male 1/2 Bengal 1/4 seal point Siamese 1/4 Persian eating machines.




























and of course my gecko room ... the have scales, but not fish scales.


----------



## Sanka101

heres my non scaley gang =]

Polar Bear (the gentle 20lb little fella..) 6yrs ol









Vin Diesel (was my sisters cat..got him as a brand new kitten for her 18th birthday.. hence the name) 5 yrs old

















Rigby *old pic*(THis was when i first got him, cant find recent pictures..his cage is 2X the size of this one.) 3yrs old









Buddy (My old boy.. Black Lab) 14 yrs old









Prometheus and Atlas (2 of 3 rats..all boys)









cant find the good photos of my rats ..also have 7 hermit crabs =]


----------



## eternity302

WoW! Those are some awesome Geckos!!! So beautiful!


----------



## Diztrbd1

Very cool Gecko's Algaebeater & great pix as well! I need some tips on incubating eggs lol 
Cool other pets everyone. Good thing Im in an apartment or it would look like a zoo at my place. Wish I could have a cat or dog.


----------



## Clownloachlover

My pet Beagle, actually he is a "designer dog", crossed with a King Cavalier Spaniel, they call them Beagliers...but he is 99.9% Beagle...all nose, NO brains!


----------



## Shell Dweller

A pic from 4 years ago of my two pals, Clipper (left) and Clancy (right) Shep/Rotti cross


----------



## Jorg

Here's Maggi right after I got her, she runs free now and I haven't seen a feral cat for at least a year.


----------



## spit.fire

what kind of gecko is this, where can i get some, and how much


----------



## Grete_J

spit.fire said:


> what kind of gecko is this, where can i get some, and how much


He's actually got them for sale on the BCRC....

BC Reptile Club • Login

Hafta join to view threads though. It's a fun community! And Kevin's got some of the nicest looking gecko's!!


----------



## Grete_J

My pups pretending they didn't do anything....










My bunny of...6ish years, Bianca (black & white girl)










Lukas, my new gecko










Nameless..... newest gecko 










Dexter, my Dumerils










Captain Jack, one of my balls










Princess Mononoke, my other ball


----------



## Vman

Those look like healthy and beautiful geckos. Absolutely eye-catching.


----------



## Luc

Grete_J said:


> My pups pretending they didn't do anything....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What breed of dog is the larger one he looks really cool!


----------



## mortava

It's great to see the variety of "other pets" you all have!  I have rats, snakes and cats (oh my) and will post pics soon!


----------



## Grete_J

Luc said:


> What breed of dog is the larger one he looks really cool!


He's a Thai Ridgeback 

You can see his ridge here


----------



## monkE

wow i thought i had a lot going on at my apartment.... I've got nothing on you guys! Awesome thread, thanks for posting everyone.


----------



## katienaha

Grete_J said:


> Captain Jack, one of my balls


WOAH what is that colouring called? is it natural or bred to be that way?? thats so beautiful!


----------



## Algae Beater

spit.fire said:


> what kind of gecko is this, where can i get some, and how much


they're called Phelsuma standingi or standing's day gecko. As far as I know i am one of only a handful who breeds these guys in canada.


----------



## Grete_J

katienaha said:


> WOAH what is that colouring called? is it natural or bred to be that way?? thats so beautiful!


He's a piebald ball python. It is natural.... technically, but now breeders specifically breed the gene for these guys


----------



## oakley1984

everyone elses cat sure seems to sleep/lay like a cat... wonder whats wrong with mine


----------



## mortava

Gitzie, Asha, Smudge & Stella:









(b)Rats:









Jasper (reduced pattern ball python), Bianca (snow cornsnake) & Bowie (axolotl!):


----------



## Keri

Everybody's pets are so cute! Thanks for sharing!

I'm not going to post them all lol it would be too many pics, but here are some of the zoo

Bubbles 2009 salmon boa (BCI) 









Thirteen 2008 normal het anery boa (BCI)









Jonas, 1999 normal Ball Python (Mommy's boy, I got him when I was 19 and I'm 30 now) 









Huff & Puff (2009/2010) Western Hognose Snakes









Julius (older pic) He's an early 2010 I think, he's getting a lot bigger now
t+ albino blood python









Betty White - rosehair tarantula 









Pinktoe tarantula









Phoebe (terrier x) and Delilah (ragdoll? Himi? x)








Another of Phoebe, hating winter









Chaos, American Bulldog









ok, so I lied, the majority of my pets do have scales (2 cats, 2 dogs, some rodents, spiders and fish and a lot of reptiles)


----------



## Guest

casey admiring herself on the computer









kapone slidiing









dogsitting









casey and her pug boyfriend, bruno









casey on the jones soda label - anyone can do it









my favourite hermit crab, currently molting


----------



## Grete_J




----------



## spit.fire

my girlfriends annoying chihuahua


----------



## Sliver

HAHAHAHA you are an evil evil man....lol


----------



## Algae Beater

nice!
reminds me of when a past girlfriend had a pomchi and i had to walk the damned thing all the time.


----------



## dZilla




----------



## architeuthis

dZilla said:


>


Nice duck toller.


----------



## Punkys Dad

Toto, he's about 25 years old now.


----------



## Brisch

Luke78 said:


> Beautiful rabbit , i have netherland dwarf myself.If i can find some pics i will post them up here! How does he/she take to their other furry friends?


No shes a little bastard to other rabbits, but loves dogs and cats. Her best buds are my cat and my friends bull mastif


----------



## Brisch

240sx said:


> I put my cat in my empty tank and he was a cat fish.
> 
> Corny I know.......


Hahahahah, I did the same thing to my cat before I set up my 125 gallon. Told my mom I bought a super rare catfish, she was pissed....Till she saw the cat, then laughed


----------



## Brisch

Keep em coming guys, this is great. Good to know I am not the only one with a farm haha, 7 rabbits (all fixed rescues) 1 cat, to many fish tanks, 2 red eye tree frogs and 2 younger sisters


----------

